# Roaches and butter worms



## jonpat83 (May 28, 2006)

I'm curious, do roaches cause the same problem as crickets for ootheca production in primarily flying insect feeders, also has anyone had experience of butterworms as livefood, i've got some ordered as they are said to be really rich in nutrients.


----------



## Obie (May 29, 2006)

I've had some problems with G. gongylodes not producing ooths when fed roaches exclusively, yes. I've also had P. paradoxa produce very small ooths on a roach diet (like 1/2 normal size). Tried both lobsters and lateralis with the same results.

Butterworms are great as a treat, but way over priced if you ask me.


----------

